# Proof Larry's Carolina Wheels are the best :)



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is my proof, this is a picture of just 1 of my Carolina Wheels after only 1 night of enjoyment.
I would never buy another brand.
By the way, is this not a talented hedgie's work of art :lol: :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

All new owners should see this pic before getting a hedgehog lol!  This hog is a pro! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:shock: Holy Moly! And I thought Squiggy's was bad after a night :lol: Thats some serious wheel dedication right there


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Is that melted chocolate? Baahahaha! A night's work well done! I'm so glad Poggles pees more than poops on his wheel!!! Hee hee hee!


----------

